# Jim Parsons attends The Paley Center For Media's 33rd Annual PaleyFest for 'The Big Bang Theory' at Dolby Theatre in Hollywood - March 16, 2016 (9x)



## Mandalorianer (17 März 2016)

*

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 *​


----------



## tinymama21 (19 März 2016)

Thank you so much for Jim!


----------

